# Banned



## bobmac (Aug 2, 2018)

What do you think is spoiling golf and you would like to see banned?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Mobile phones on the golf course. Can't believe the amount of golfers who can't play golf without checking twitter, group chats, emails, phone calls etc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

Nothing in the Am Game - but for the Pros - yardage books , green books - let them use a lazer range finder and that will speed up play.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 2, 2018)

jacko_g said:



			mobile phones on the golf course. Can't believe the amount of golfers who can't play golf without checking twitter, group chats, emails, phone calls etc.
		
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ this !!


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2018)

People who insist on playing out their holes in a Stableford event when they can't get any more points. Seriously. Pick it up, morons.


----------



## dufferman (Aug 2, 2018)

People complaining about modern technology like mobile phones on the course...?


----------



## GregKael (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Mobile phones on the golf course. Can't believe the amount of golfers who can't play golf without checking twitter, group chats, emails, phone calls etc.
		
Click to expand...

What if you are simply using an app to track scores/stats/GPS etc???

But in terms of actually banning stuff Green Books, I only read yesterday how detailed they can be and could only think to myself no wonder they make it look so bloody easy.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Capella said:



			People who insist on playing out their holes in a Stableford event when they can't get any more points. Seriously. Pick it up, morons.
		
Click to expand...

Great reply. 100% with you.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

GregKael said:



			What if you are simply using an app to track scores/stats/GPS etc???

But in terms of actually banning stuff Green Books, I only read yesterday how detailed they can be and could only think to myself no wonder they make it look so bloody easy.
		
Click to expand...

Buy a proper GPS then.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Mobile phones on the golf course. Can't believe the amount of golfers who can't play golf without checking twitter, group chats, emails, phone calls etc.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know they're doing that for sure? I use a GPS app on my phone, but always ignore any Whatsapp's etc until I've finished the round (or I might check it if we're being held up by someone and unable to play my shot anyway). To the untrained eye it might look as though I'm checking social media every time I'm walking to my ball.

I can't think of anything I would ban to be honest.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Buy a proper GPS then.
		
Click to expand...

Why would I buy something my phone does for free? :rofl:


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Do you know they're doing that for sure? I use a GPS app on my phone, but always ignore any Whatsapp's etc until I've finished the round (or I might check it if we're being held up by someone and unable to play my shot anyway). To the untrained eye it might look as though I'm checking social media every time I'm walking to my ball.

I can't think of anything I would ban to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Played last weekend with a numpty that couldn't put his phone down for 36 holes. Texting, twitter the lot. It was only the Club Championship after all. Twaddling along about 50 yards behind us. We had a word with him twice, made no difference. Funnily enough he NR'd twice.


----------



## GregKael (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why would I buy something my phone does for free? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. Even manufacturers like Cobra with their Arccoss(sp) system are embracing the concept of multi-use technology.


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 2, 2018)

Capella said:



			People who insist on playing out their holes in a Stableford event when they can't get any more points. Seriously. Pick it up, morons.
		
Click to expand...

You play with people who actually do this??  Everyone I have ever played with in Stableford picks up as soon as they have blobbed a hole.  No point in playing on...


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why would I buy something my phone does for free? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Maybe because phone apps are poop and inaccurate? :rofl:


----------



## shortgame (Aug 2, 2018)

Excessive slow play
Excessive fast play
Sta*p*leford
Green maps & yardage books
Caddies lining players up
People talking you through their round shot by shot


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2018)

Pre shot routines longer than 5 seconds

Hell, just pre shot routines in general...and practice swings...when was the last time you saw a practice swing that resembles the real thing..


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Played last weekend with a numpty that couldn't put his phone down for 36 holes. Texting, twitter the lot. It was only the Club Championship after all. Twaddling along about 50 yards behind us. We had a word with him twice, made no difference. Funnily enough he NR'd twice.
		
Click to expand...

Well I can't disagree that he's a numpty. But I don't think banning phones is the answer. Just ban him!   I probably use my phone too much in daily life, but being on the golf course is the one time I actually enjoying being away from everything else for 4 hours.


Jacko_G said:



			Maybe because phone apps are poop and inaccurate? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No they're not. Played with my Uncle recently, he has a GPS watch and I was using my app, and my yardages were more accurate than his. His watch was showing everything 5-10 yards longer for some reason. The yardages are absolutely fine, certainly good enough that I'm not going to waste money on another gadget that _might_&#8203; be fractionally more accurate.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Pre shot routines longer than 5 seconds

Hell, just pre shot routines in general...and practice swings...when was the last time you saw a practice swing that resembles the real thing..
		
Click to expand...

My practise swing is the same as my actual swing. Or at least I intend it to be!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Buy a proper GPS then.
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone can afford a GPS, whereas most have a phone.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Do you know they're doing that for sure? I use a GPS app on my phone, but always ignore any Whatsapp's etc until I've finished the round
.
		
Click to expand...

When I forget my GPS (not often), or forget to charge it (more often) I use theSwingXSwing app ony phone.  Once I've  switched it on for the round (4g & location enabled) and it's working I then switch my phone on to airplane mode.

The app still works but it stops WhatsApp messages and other notifications and reduces the temptation to get distracted by checking emails or social media


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Sta*p*leford
		
Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stableford


----------



## rosecott (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well I can't disagree that he's a numpty. But I don't think banning phones is the answer. Just ban him!   I probably use my phone too much in daily life, but being on the golf course is the one time I actually enjoying being away from everything else for 4 hours.

No they're not. Played with my Uncle recently, he has a GPS watch and I was using my app, and my yardages were more accurate than his. His watch was showing everything 5-10 yards longer for some reason. The yardages are absolutely fine, certainly good enough that I'm not going to waste money on another gadget that _might_&#8203; be fractionally more accurate.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to know how you decided which device was the more accurate.


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			You play with people who actually do this??  Everyone I have ever played with in Stableford picks up as soon as they have blobbed a hole.  No point in playing on...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ... we have a few guys at our club who regularly do this. They are know to hand in a card with up to 14 or 15 strokes on a hole in a Stableford round. Their argument is that they "normally" play medal becaue they are part of the men's or senior's club team and that they need to practice that. The club secretary has talked to them about it on several occasions, but they insist.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I'd be interested to know how you decided which device was the more accurate.
		
Click to expand...

I've usually stood near or on the 150 marker, or the tee marker and look at the post vs my gps?


----------



## shortgame (Aug 2, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stableford

Click to expand...

Stableford's fine &#10004; (in moderation but let's not go there)

It's Sta*p*leford I'd ban &#10062; (seems common with some seniors...)  )


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Stableford's fine &#10004; (in moderation but let's not go there)

It's Sta*p*leford I'd ban &#10062; (seems common with some seniors...)  )
		
Click to expand...

AHHHH, I'm with you now. Very good !!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

Ban private clubs that donâ€™t allow green fees 
Ban Subscription services from have exclusive rights to the Open
Ban buggies from fairways and being closer than 20 yards to the green
Ban single sex comps beyond the club championships


----------



## JV24601 (Aug 2, 2018)

My word there are some angry folk out there!!

For me it would be mats in winter. That's all.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 2, 2018)

Id ban the achoring ban.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I'd be interested to know how you decided which device was the more accurate.
		
Click to expand...




NorwichBanana said:



			I've usually stood near or on the 150 marker, or the tee marker and look at the post vs my gps?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. At one point he told me he had 160 yards or thereabouts, I pointed out that the 150 marker was right behind him. 

In essence, I've got used to playing my yardages from Hole19 anyway. So even if they are not spot on, I still know what club I'm hitting when, which is all that matters really. Anyway, let's move on since this is not what the topic is about.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2018)

Putters longer than your longest iron.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Nothing, youâ€™ll never please everyone.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly this. At one point he told me he had 160 yards or thereabouts, I pointed out that the 150 marker was right behind him.
		
Click to expand...

So, are the 150 markers to the front of the green or middle and is the flag dead in the middle?  If the 150 markers are to the front and the pin is way back, on some of the greens I've played on that could be up to 3 club lengths distance. 

I personally use a laser and know the yardage precisely from my ball to the pin and any calculations start from the certain knowledge of the yardage.


----------



## User2021 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Buy a proper GPS then.
		
Click to expand...

Why should I when I have a Â£1000 phone that does it for me?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Wedges with more loft than 56 degrees.

XxX flex shafts. Nothing more than stiff, with a simple bend test to check it is not too stiff.

14 clubs. I would reduce it to 10.

Any form of book.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Id ban the achoring ban.
		
Click to expand...

This  ^^

Either ban long putters completely or let players use them however they want but the current 'solution' is just open to far too much personal interpretation.


----------



## Dasit (Aug 2, 2018)

Ban medal format unless in strict competition

So you have to pick up as soon as canâ€™t score on a hole

The game has to be sped up, over 4 hours for a round is going to kill the game imo


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 2, 2018)

The booking system my club have brought in, pain in the proverbial.

Iâ€™ll play golf this morning thinks I, oh wait there are no tees available because I didnâ€™t know I wanted to play 2 weeks ago. We have 2 courses and never had a problem getting out. It has solved a problem we never had and introduced new ones. AGM should be interesting this year.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2018)

I would like to ban anyone taking more than 4 hours to play a round of golf. When did 4 hours become the yard stick anyway. It used to be considered slow.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Linings in bunkers.
Head greenkeepers That donâ€™t play golf.
Relif from a divot on the fairway.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 2, 2018)

People who whisper loudly


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I would like to ban anyone taking more than 4 hours to play a round of golf. When did 4 hours become the yard stick anyway. It used to be considered slow.
		
Click to expand...

Hell no!!!! Me and the wife usually take this long for a round. Usually coz we're putting the world to rights, and it's a very complicated world when  both of us can see both arguements (usually).


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I would like to ban anyone taking more than 4 hours to play a round of golf. When did 4 hours become the yard stick anyway.* It used to be considered slow*.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how it can be. I usually play in a four ball of similar mid-to-high handicappers like myself. None of us have long pre-shot routines or anything, we play at a good pace, and it will still take us just over 4 hours to get round. That's just how long it takes for four chaps hitting between 85 and 100 shots. For four of us to get round in 3 and half hours we'd have to be playing speed golf - or using a buggy which we'd never do.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I would like to ban anyone taking more than 4 hours to play a round of golf. When did 4 hours become the yard stick anyway. It used to be considered slow.
		
Click to expand...


It's because clowns are on their phones!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't see how it can be. I usually play in a four ball of similar mid-to-high handicappers like myself. None of us have long pre-shot routines or anything, we play at a good pace, and it will still take us just over 4 hours to get round. That's just how long it takes for four chaps hitting between 85 and 100 shots. For four of us to get round in 3 and half hours we'd have to be playing speed golf - or using a buggy which we'd never do.
		
Click to expand...

It does now, but it never used to. When I started playing, and believe me, I was rubbish, golf took about 3 1/2 hours for a 4 ball.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 2, 2018)

Moderators on this forum â€¦..   

Being serious â€¦.   I'd echo the requested bans for phones on the course/caddies lining up putts/players holing out for an 11/long putters etc.

But most of the things I would like to see changed are additions to the game rather than things being removed.   Well apart from Peter Alliss that is.


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2018)

Long putters, should be the shortest club in your bag, and putters longer than two inches front to back.

Metal woods.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2018)

Old duffers who don't get with the times, don't let people through and think they own the place.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It does now, but it never used to. When I started playing, and believe me, I was rubbish, golf took about 3 1/2 hours for a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it did, and could do, when you have a four who play together and are quick. And by quick I mean they all know each others routine. They know when to get the flag for each other. When to mark cards not to hold each other up etc etc etc. It can be done. But you get in a group where they don't get the flag and have to be told then walk back down the green to get it. Have a long pre shot routine. Mark cards when stood in front of the green getting their bags etc etc ,and the others are to polite to say anything. 4 hours +


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It does now, but it never used to. When I started playing, and believe me, I was rubbish, golf took about 3 1/2 hours for a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

But how can it? Unless the courses were much shorter that doesn't make sense? How can it physically have been quicker?


----------



## KenL (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd ban...

1. Smoking at all times on the course.
2. Allowing people to adjust their ball more than once on the green to line up their little line.  Let's just ban the use of a line.
3. People who lose the plot when they don't hit a wedge shot inside 6 feet.
4. People who still believe having male only clubs is acceptable.
5. Parking spaces for committee members.
6. Greens contour maps for the best players in the world.
7. People taking more than 30 seconds for any shot.
8. People who don't like juniors or seniors.
9. Bandits.
10. Cheats
etc. etc.


----------



## turkish (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Mobile phones on the golf course. Can't believe the amount of golfers who can't play golf without checking twitter, group chats, emails, phone calls etc.
		
Click to expand...

What about people like myself who have their own small business which requires 24/7 contact? I couldn't be a member of a golf club if I couldn't use my phone on course....

That being said I don't have it out a lot I have it in my bag on silent but need to check it periodically and occasionally need to apologise if I need to make a call so I am aware of the people around me but for earning their bread and butter I know a lot of people that need to use it like me. annoying as it is!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'm sure it did, and could do, when you have a four who play together and are quick. And by quick I mean they all know each others routine. They know when to get the flag for each other. When to mark cards not to hold each other up etc etc etc. It can be done. But you get in a group where they don't get the flag and have to be told then walk back down the green to get it. Have a long pre shot routine. Mark cards when stood in front of the green getting their bags etc etc ,and the others are to polite to say anything. 4 hours +
		
Click to expand...

So it boils down to a lack of etiquette which I harp back to being the clubs responsibility to enforce.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Pre shot routines longer than 5 seconds

Hell, just pre shot routines in general...and practice swings...when was the last time you saw a practice swing that resembles the real thing..
		
Click to expand...

Think I will work on mine taking 15 seconds should wind you up enough for me to beat you.

I would ban order of play.
Who's ready goes


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

turkish said:



			What about people like myself who have their own small business which requires 24/7 contact? I couldn't be a member of a golf club if I couldn't use my phone on course....

That being said I don't have it out a lot I have it in my bag on silent but need to check it periodically and occasionally need to apologise if I need to make a call so I am aware of the people around me but for earning their bread and butter I know a lot of people that need to use it like me. annoying as it is!
		
Click to expand...

I also played with a chap last year who took an emergency call on the 5th hole and had to rush off because his wife had a serious medical problem. I wonder how he would have felt if mobiles were banned, he'd have not got that call and continued to play golf for another 3 hours, and who knows what might have happened.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

Very bright, colourful and (especially) big patterned trousers (and tops - but less so) that scream _'look at me - I am a golfer but I am fun and interesting'_

Meanwhile the vast majority of non-golfing teens and early 20s look on with complete and utter bemusement and disdain thinking that golfers are a bunch of twits (and one letter change alternatives) and that they would never want to associated with a game where some dress like that.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			But how can it? Unless the courses were much shorter that doesn't make sense? How can it physically have been quicker?
		
Click to expand...

Simply because everything was done by eye. You could tell it was a 7 iron back in the day without Gps, phones etc. People were ready to play, you didn't get the billy big boots attitude that I've paid my fees I'll take as long as I like. Members policed themselves and moved people along. That is how it was possible. 

Members clubs have lost that over the years and attitudes have changed dramatically since I started playing. Plus at 42 I don't consider myself that old, however the attitudes have changed dramatically. 

I have a workmate who plays off of 8, took up golf later in life. He didn't know to tend flags, didn't understand that he was furthest away on the green so had to putt first, didn't understand when he was on the tee etc. That is so wrong and slows the game down. Clubs should be ensuring that members know what is expected.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd ban anyone who has too much ego to NR, lets hole out every hole for a net 85.


----------



## DCB (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It does now, but it never used to. When I started playing, and believe me, I was rubbish, golf took about 3 1/2 hours for a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			But how can it? Unless the courses were much shorter that doesn't make sense? How can it physically have been quicker?
		
Click to expand...

I grew up playing a Muni course, par 71, 6200 off the back tees and even on a Saturday morning you'd be round in 3 1/2 hours. Everyone played the game quicker back in those days, no faffing about. You hit the ball, found the ball and hit it again ..... no phones, sky caddies, a lot of people had just a half set  of clubs in the bag, everything seemed so much more simple and carefree. The OLD handicap system stopped "vanity" handicaps as well .... ah the good old days


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It does now, but it never used to. When I started playing, and believe me, I was rubbish, golf took about 3 1/2 hours for a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Way, way back in the day fourball was considered an American aberration with no great redeeming features - and only leading to long rounds (see for instance the writings of Harry Vardon)


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Linings in bunkers.
Head greenkeepers That donâ€™t play golf.
*Relif from a divot on the fairway*.
		
Click to expand...

You would like to ban something that you can't do anyway? Unless you want to ban NOT getting relief?


----------



## DCB (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			I'd ban anyone who has too much ego to NR, lets hole out every hole for a net 85.
		
Click to expand...

So, you played with him on one of his good days then


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I also played with a chap last year who took an emergency call on the 5th hole and had to rush off because his wife had a serious medical problem. I wonder how he would have felt if mobiles were banned, he'd have not got that call and continued to play golf for another 3 hours, and who knows what might have happened.
		
Click to expand...

Emergency calls are one thing, conducting non life threatening calls is another. 
I need and use my mobile phone for my living. However I dont take it on the course as that is my time, and if I cant afford the ltitle time that gives me then I dont play the game. 
Its not just those I'm playing with but those all around that are affected.
For the record, I have a private mobile that only family and close friends can get me on, thats my "going golf" phone.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Simply because everything was done by eye. You could tell it was a 7 iron back in the day without Gps, phones etc. People were ready to play, you didn't get the billy big boots attitude that I've paid my fees I'll take as long as I like. Members policed themselves and moved people along. That is how it was possible. 

Members clubs have lost that over the years and attitudes have changed dramatically since I started playing. Plus at 42 I don't consider myself that old, however the attitudes have changed dramatically. 

I have a workmate who plays off of 8, took up golf later in life. He didn't know to tend flags, didn't understand that he was furthest away on the green so had to putt first, didn't understand when he was on the tee etc. That is so wrong and slows the game down. Clubs should be ensuring that members know what is expected.
		
Click to expand...

I'm speaking from personal experience of my own rounds though. I use a GPS but I get it out while still walking to my ball, so I would say it only adds about 5 seconds of time, totally less than 2 additional minutes to the round as a whole. I was taught etiquette by my dad when I first took up the game, and the one member of our group who took up the game late learned from the rest of us. Taking all that into account and reiterating what I said earlier - even on an empty course there is no chance the four of us get round in under 4 hours. I just don't see how it's possible.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I would ban order of play.
Who's ready goes
		
Click to expand...

Very much this


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

DCB said:



			So, you played with him on one of his good days then 

Click to expand...

Defo :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank goodness the forum doesnâ€™t have an influence in making golf rules - some of the ideas would kill participation


----------



## xreyuk (Aug 2, 2018)

KenL said:



			I'd ban...

1. Smoking at all times on the course.
2. Allowing people to adjust their ball more than once on the green to line up their little line. Let's just ban the use of a line.
3. People who lose the plot when they don't hit a wedge shot inside 6 feet.
4. People who still believe having male only clubs is acceptable.
5. Parking spaces for committee members.
*6. Greens contour maps for the best players in the world.*
7. People taking more than 30 seconds for any shot.
8. People who don't like juniors or seniors.
9. Bandits.
10. Cheats
etc. etc.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was announced in the last few days that the PGA are doing exactly that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thank goodness the forum doesnâ€™t have an influence in making golf rules - some of the ideas would kill participation
		
Click to expand...

Exactly Phil your suggestion.

No buggies on the fairways now thats just stupid and would kill participation.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing in the Am Game - but for the Pros - yardage books , green books - let them use a lazer range finder and that will speed up play.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Ban private clubs that donâ€™t allow green fees 
Ban Subscription services from have exclusive rights to the Open
Ban buggies from fairways and being closer than 20 yards to the green
Ban single sex comps beyond the club championships
		
Click to expand...

Did you change your mind from your first post


----------



## Dasit (Aug 2, 2018)

Ban 4 balls, can play as a foursome taking alternate shots.

All golf is ready golf, no order of play, can take shots at same time no saying you have the honour, or you first etc


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			I'd ban anyone who has too much ego to NR, lets hole out every hole for a net 85.
		
Click to expand...

But surely if you pay your membership and compeition entry fee, you should be allowed to complete a round in full, even if that means making a nightmare 12 on a hole?


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Ban 4 balls, can play as a foursome taking alternate shots.
		
Click to expand...

Not really all that enjoyable every week for me.  I played this format last week and my poor playing partner only hit 2 approach shots all day. 1 of those was from his hooked tee shot meaning I could only chip out sideways. I hit tee shots on 3 x par 3's and 2 x par 5,s so he was only likely to have 4 approach shots, but only had 1 from my tee shots. Not fun.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Ban 4 balls, can play as a foursome taking alternate shots.

All golf is ready golf, no order of play, can take shots at same time no saying you have the honour, or you first etc
		
Click to expand...

So you want to get rid of one of the most popular and enjoyable formats in golf - 4BBB Matchplay


----------



## GB72 (Aug 2, 2018)

Not sure I agree with the mobile phone thing as long as you are not holding up play. Calls, I agree, a distraction for others and should only be for emergencies, but I have often checked the sports scores etc when waiting on a tee. Not doing anyone any harm, not holding up play. Hell, you may as well shoot me now as, on a slow day, I have even messaged my wife to let her know that I am going to be later back than planned.  Plus it can be good promotional material for a club if people are posting photos of their round, wildlife etc on social media. You want to get kids playing, an active social media presence really helps. 

What would I ban, all markings on a golf ball save for one to allow identification. I have seen very quick groups from tee to green who then grind to a halt as they spend ages lining up their little line on the ball. Ball should be marked, cleaned and replaced not adjusted by millimetres. 

Also would ban dress codes on the course (save for golf shoes) after 6.30 in the evening. By that time people are only going out for a knock about, it should only be members on the course and the clubhouse is closed when you get back so why not be able to knock it around and shorts and a tee shirt in hot weather.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			even on an empty course there is no chance the four of us get round in under 4 hours. I just don't see how it's possible.
		
Click to expand...

This is why it is not possible. Because you don't believe it can be done.

It was the norm, and still should be.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm speaking from personal experience of my own rounds though. I use a GPS but I get it out while still walking to my ball, so I would say it only adds about 5 seconds of time, totally less than 2 additional minutes to the round as a whole. I was taught etiquette by my dad when I first took up the game, and the one member of our group who took up the game late learned from the rest of us. Taking all that into account and reiterating what I said earlier - even on an empty course there is no chance the four of us get round in under 4 hours. I just don't see how it's possible.
		
Click to expand...

Using your example, if each player adds 2 minutes to the round then that is 8 minutes total straight away.  Add on time for PSR, not putting on your glove till it's your turn to play, using trollies that require you to walk round greens then back again to putt etc etc and it all adds up to an extra 30-45 mins quite easily. 

I played a medal at my away club one day, we had to look for a ball on the 15th for a couple of minutes so a small gap opened up ahead of us which we quickly closed again. A committee member a couple of groups behind spotted this and had a go at my group for slow play in the clubhouse. We completed our medal round in 3hrs40!

So yes, on most members courses 3:30 is definitely achievable.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm speaking from personal experience of my own rounds though. I use a GPS but I get it out while still walking to my ball, so I would say it only adds about 5 seconds of time, totally less than 2 additional minutes to the round as a whole. I was taught etiquette by my dad when I first took up the game, and the one member of our group who took up the game late learned from the rest of us. Taking all that into account and reiterating what I said earlier - even on an empty course there is no chance the four of us get round in under 4 hours. I just don't see how it's possible.
		
Click to expand...

really, you can't get round as a 4 ball in under 4 hours on an empty course???

played a 4 man team think yesterday all 4 scores to count on a course that 1000 yards longer than your course and we were well under 3 and half and had to wait on a couple of holes for the group in front to move on.

are you looking for balls all the time or all over 70


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This is why it is not possible. Because you don't believe it can be done.

It was the norm, and still should be.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you're understanding me, and you're certainly not explaining yourself at all. For us to get round in 3.5 hours we'd have to practically run to every ball, have no practise swing and hit it without thinking. At which point I would feel like I'm rushing and make a total hash of it, adding about 20 shots to my score and negating any time saved anyway. It's impossible for a four ball to get round in 3.5 hours and actually enjoy it anyway.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2018)

Not read all 8 pages....(the shame) so excuse me if it's already in place.

I get the feeling that golf bans far too many things as it is. As long as play proceeds briskly, the course is respected and the enjoyment and safety of others is not compromised just let it go.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			really, you can't get round as a 4 ball in under 4 hours on an empty course???

played a 4 man team think yesterday all 4 scores to count on a course that 1000 yards longer than your course and we were well under 3 and half and had to wait on a couple of holes for the group in front to move on.

are you looking for balls all the time or all over 70 

Click to expand...

You're better than us. I initially pointed out that my usual four ball are all mid-to-high handicaps like myself, the lowest is 18. Hence there is obviously more total shots being hit. And the chances of all four of us parring any given hole are slim, there will nearly always be one of us taking a double bogey or something.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			really, you can't get round as a 4 ball in under 4 hours on an empty course???

played a 4 man team think yesterday all 4 scores to count on a course that 1000 yards longer than your course and we were well under 3 and half and had to wait on a couple of holes for the group in front to move on.

are you looking for balls all the time or all over 70 

Click to expand...

What were your handicaps?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Iâ€™m sure all these mentioning pace of play are either single figure golfers or been playing it for years.
Not everybody plays at the same pace or learns at the same rate.
Ours isnâ€™t a long course and a 4Ball can easily get round under 3.5hrs, but not everytime in every comp.
We turning into a game that goes against the saying â€œYou should learn to walk before you runâ€


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 2, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Not everyone can afford a GPS, whereas most have a phone.
		
Click to expand...

A phone that costs how much.....


----------



## chris3081 (Aug 2, 2018)

bobmac said:



			What do you think is spoiling golf and you would like to see banned?
		
Click to expand...

I'd ban dress codes - if you don't like a kids attire keep it to yourself - he doesn't like your beer gut 
I'd ban discriminatory competitions - if a junior or lady wants to play let them
I'd ban traditionalists moaning about the modern world - roll back ball, no women or juniors ban tech, everyone should play in plus fours, your socks are the wrong colour, shirt isn't tucked in

Most importantly I'd ban people from focusing on the negatives and let's celebrate this amazing game. I love it


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			But surely if you pay your membership and compeition entry fee, you should be allowed to complete a round in full, even if that means making a nightmare 12 on a hole?
		
Click to expand...

Im unsure if you are at it or not but i'll offer a response anyway.

There is absolutely no need for anyone to hole out for a 12, none at all. Pick your ball up and move on to the next hole and save everyone with and behind you some time.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			Im unsure if you are at it or not but i'll offer a response anyway.

There is absolutely no need for anyone to hole out for a 12, none at all. Pick your ball up and move on to the next hole and save everyone with and behind you some time.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree for the most part, there is 1 scenario I can think of i.e. club champs qualifier, shoot the lights out in earlier round, have the lowest round, shooting the lights out again in final qualifying rouud and certain to qualify for the knockout stages. Standing on the 18th tee and make a horlicks of the hole. A 12 on the last means you post a score and still qualify for the knockout stages, a NR means you're out.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think you're understanding me, and you're certainly not explaining yourself at all. For us to get round in 3.5 hours we'd have to practically run to every ball, have no practise swing and hit it without thinking. At which point I would feel like I'm rushing and make a total hash of it, adding about 20 shots to my score and negating any time saved anyway. It's impossible for a four ball to get round in 3.5 hours and actually enjoy it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Murph. I think its your attitude that is wrong. It's people like your four ball who hold up the course and genuinely believe you are on time and not doing anything wrong. I refuse to believe that you genuinely believe that you can't get quicker without feeling like you are being rushed or not enjoying it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			You would like to ban something that you can't do anyway? Unless you want to ban NOT getting relief?
		
Click to expand...

you canâ€™t have much to do today?
I would also ban people from pulling me up for a typo lol.
Yes it was NOT.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I have to agree with Murph. I think its your attitude that is wrong. It's people like your four ball who hold up the course and genuinely believe you are on time and not doing anything wrong. I refuse to believe that you genuinely believe that you can't get quicker without feeling like you are being rushed or not enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

If theyâ€™re holding someone up, then they can ask them to be let through.
No round is a race.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I have to agree with Murph. I think its your attitude that is wrong. It's people like your four ball who hold up the course and genuinely believe you are on time and not doing anything wrong. I refuse to believe that you genuinely believe that you can't get quicker without feeling like you are being rushed or not enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't really care what you believe, I'm telling you how it is. We all play as quick as we can, to go any quicker I would feel like we're rushing and it would ruin the round for me. At best I would say 3 hours 50 mins for us to complete the round, if we all play reasonably well. 




pauldj42 said:



			If theyâ€™re holding someone up, then they can ask them to be let through.
No round is a race.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this, and of course we do let groups through if they've caught us up, which they may do if there's only two of them. :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			At best I would say 3 hours 50 mins for us to complete the round, if we all play reasonably well.
		
Click to expand...

That is a perfectly reasonable time for a fourball  :thup:


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 2, 2018)

Personally would like to see the current ball banned and technology develop a ball that doesn't go as far for the longer hitters, but doesn't make much difference for the shorter guys. 

Something where the law of diminishing returns comes into play more. It would limit the pros, and especially the big hitters, but wouldn't have much of an impact on the handicap golfers. Obviously the power guys would still have an advantage, but it wouldn't be so savage and there would be a bigger premium on accuracy. 

I can't imagine this isn't possible and would mean that we might see a better variation in golf courses in professional golf and I also believe would mean there were more guys in contention for every event - and would make a much more exciting tournament. 

Look at the Open where there was not a premium on distance. The number of players on the final day was very exciting and interesting - which is surely a good thing for the game.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If theyâ€™re holding someone up, then they can ask them to be let through.
No round is a race.
		
Click to expand...

Letting people play through causes tail backs throughout the course so it does hold up the course. Saying that you are unable to play a 4 ball under 4 hours is really worrying for the game of golf. 

We played the second round of the CC on Sunday at a course just over 6300 yards, with the walks between holes to tees etc its a fraction over 5 miles in length approximately (think I'm being conservative here) and as a 3 ball we were 3 hours 30. That included holing everything out, looking for balls on a few holes, provisional balls on 2 of the last 3 holes by all of us and marking cards. One NR, one buffer with a cut on the score adjustment (9 down to a 6) and one 0.6 cut. There were two class 2 golfers and a class 3 golfer in the group.


----------



## Smasher (Aug 2, 2018)

shortgame said:



			When I forget my GPS (not often), or forget to charge it (more often) I use theSwingXSwing app ony phone.  Once I've  switched it on for the round (4g & location enabled) and it's working I then switch my phone on to airplane mode.

The app still works but it stops WhatsApp messages and other notifications and reduces the temptation to get distracted by checking emails or social media
		
Click to expand...

This! I'm not paying for a GPS when swingxswing works accurately on my phone, something i already have and is irrelevant how much it cost.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Personally would like to see the current ball banned and technology develop a ball that doesn't go as far for the longer hitters, but doesn't make much difference for the shorter guys. 

Something where the law of diminishing returns comes into play more. It would limit the pros, and especially the big hitters, but wouldn't have much of an impact on the handicap golfers. Obviously the power guys would still have an advantage, but it wouldn't be so savage and there would be a bigger premium on accuracy. 

I can't imagine this isn't possible and would mean that we might see a better variation in golf courses in professional golf and I also believe would mean there were more guys in contention for every event - and would make a much more exciting tournament. 

Look at the Open where there was not a premium on distance. The number of players on the final day was very exciting and interesting - which is surely a good thing for the game.
		
Click to expand...

it is, my club did a trial for the R&A some time ago (3 or 4 years at least) the ball felt soft off the putter and the only guys who saw any difference were the 3 guys in our group who hit it 270 +(carry) with a driver


----------



## Smasher (Aug 2, 2018)

In answer to the OP, i'd ban people saying a GI 7i is really a 6i.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			you canâ€™t have much to do today?
I would also ban people from pulling me up for a typo lol.
Yes it was NOT.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't pulling you up on a typo, I asked 2 questions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Letting people play through causes tail backs throughout the course so it does hold up the course. Saying that you are unable to play a 4 ball under 4 hours is really worrying for the game of golf. 

We played the second round of the CC on Sunday at a course just over 6300 yards, with the walks between holes to tees etc its a fraction over 5 miles in length approximately (think I'm being conservative here) and as a 3 ball we were 3 hours 30. That included holing everything out, looking for balls on a few holes, provisional balls on 2 of the last 3 holes by all of us and marking cards. One NR, one buffer with a cut on the score adjustment (9 down to a 6) and one 0.6 cut. There were two class 2 golfers and a class 3 golfer in the group.
		
Click to expand...

I get the ideals and canâ€™t abide slow play, but to start telling people what is and isnâ€™t acceptable is wrong, one guy in a 4Ball could be having the round of his life or a mare, the course maybe flat or hilly, it maybe due to bad weather conditions or etc etc.
Your 3hr 30 example maybe slow to some for a 3 ball.
Someone saying they took over 4hrs and others telling them thatâ€™s slow without knowing if the course was empty or whatever circumstances there were is being overly critical imo.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Personally would like to see the current ball banned and technology develop a ball that doesn't go as far for the longer hitters, but doesn't make much difference for the shorter guys. 

Something where the law of diminishing returns comes into play more. It would limit the pros, and especially the big hitters, but wouldn't have much of an impact on the handicap golfers. Obviously the power guys would still have an advantage, but it wouldn't be so savage and there would be a bigger premium on accuracy. 

I can't imagine this isn't possible and would mean that we might see a better variation in golf courses in professional golf and I also believe would mean there were more guys in contention for every event - and would make a much more exciting tournament. 

Look at the Open where there was not a premium on distance. The number of players on the final day was very exciting and interesting - which is surely a good thing for the game.
		
Click to expand...

I really can't agree with this, silly idea IMHO. We have a handicap system that works perfectly well to even things out already.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Letting people play through causes tail backs throughout the course so it does hold up the course. Saying that you are unable to play a 4 ball under 4 hours is really worrying for the game of golf. 

We played the second round of the CC on Sunday at a course just over 6300 yards, with the walks between holes to tees etc its a fraction over 5 miles in length approximately (think I'm being conservative here) and as a 3 ball we were 3 hours 30. That included holing everything out, looking for balls on a few holes, provisional balls on 2 of the last 3 holes by all of us and marking cards. One NR, one buffer with a cut on the score adjustment (9 down to a 6) and one 0.6 cut. There were two class 2 golfers and a class 3 golfer in the group.
		
Click to expand...

And as a 4 ball it would have taken you?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 2, 2018)

Smasher said:



			In answer to the OP, i'd ban people saying a GI 7i is really a 6i.
		
Click to expand...

In some cases itâ€™s a 5.5 iron relative to traditional lofts!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I get the ideals and canâ€™t abide slow play, but to start telling people what is and isnâ€™t acceptable is wrong, one guy in a 4Ball could be having the round of his life or a mare, the course maybe flat or hilly, it maybe due to bad weather conditions or etc etc.
Your 3hr 30 example maybe slow to some for a 3 ball.
Someone saying they took over 4hrs and others telling them thatâ€™s slow without knowing if the course was empty or whatever circumstances there were is being overly critical imo.
		
Click to expand...

Read the whole post. A five mile walk in the CC and you think 3.5 hours is considered slow? Fair enough, everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			And as a 4 ball it would have taken you?
		
Click to expand...

Take it into perspective. Look at the length of the course, and yes a 4 ball on the same course with a Â£5,Â£5,Â£5 bet riding on it will still be under 4 hours. as there will be gimmies, no provisional ball if your partner is in the hole.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Take it into perspective. Look at the length of the course, and yes a 4 ball on the same course with a Â£5,Â£5,Â£5 bet riding on it will still be under 4 hours. as there will be gimmies, no provisional ball if your partner is in the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Jeeez how much are you earning? Us rich southerners only play Â£2, Â£2, Â£2


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 2, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Old duffers who don't get with the times.
		
Click to expand...

those that think mobile phones are rude and slow people down. I chat to playing partners, check social media and message people AND often play faster than others!!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 2, 2018)

I would ban. 

Slow people. 
People who are late. 
Honour system. 
Jacket and tie presentations. 
Flat fronted trousers. 
Sock colour policyâ€™s. 
anybody above 28hcp on full length courses. 
Buggyâ€™s and trolleys in winter if the course is soggy. 
Towels on belts. 
Current tee system.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Read the whole post. A five mile walk in the CC and you think 3.5 hours is considered slow? Fair enough, everyone is entitled to an opinion.
		
Click to expand...

No I donâ€™t, read my reply.

The problem is no can can actually define slow play, it will vary course to course, player to player, time of year, comp format, age of player, etc.

We can speed up a round of golf with education but to actually give a finite definition, imo, is impossible.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Jeeez how much are you earning? Us rich southerners only play Â£2, Â£2, Â£2   

Click to expand...

I don't set the rules, I pay up or take the money depending how good my partner is playing!


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2018)

Ban:


Poker chip ball markers
Battery powered trolleys 
Manky shoes
Alignment lines on balls


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			I would ban. 

*Slow people*. 
People who are late. 
*Honour system*. 
*Jacket and tie presentations*. 
Flat fronted trousers. 
Sock colour policyâ€™s. 
anybody above 28hcp on full length courses. 
Buggyâ€™s and trolleys in winter if the course is soggy. 
Towels on belts. 
Current tee system.
		
Click to expand...


Slow people, I think I may be in agreement with you on that one. 

Honour, we play ready golf, even in medals, if anyone is offended with that system then tough. If they want their honour then they better get to the next tee first and be ready to play.

Jacket and tie is another outdated old fuddy duddy pain in the hoop. Thankfully I don't ever win anything and need to attend any presentations.

I'll also throw in knee length socks with shorts!!!!!


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 2, 2018)

Why on earth would you ban Powakaddys and other battery powered trolleys!?


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			Why on earth would you ban Powakaddys and other battery powered trolleys!?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a ban is too far... just need a medical certificate to use them will be fine :thup:


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't you use a buggy for every round?  Apologies if I've got you mixed up with someone else.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Think I will work on mine taking 15 seconds should wind you up enough for me to beat you.

*I would ban order of play*.
Who's ready goes
		
Click to expand...

That's already been done!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2018)

Slab said:



			Maybe a ban is too far... just need a medical certificate to use them will be fine :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's ok for you living in a tropical paradise where an uphill holes rises 6 inches over 400 yards but the rest of us have to carry 6 layers of clothing on a beautiful day 'just in case' and we get all 4 seasons during the course of one round  :ears:


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2018)

PCWOX said:



  Don't you use a buggy for every round?  Apologies if I've got you mixed up with someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely do use a buggy, smashing things they are too 

Battery powered trolleys though.... urgh, just no


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2018)

Dog walkers.


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It's ok for you living in a tropical paradise where an uphill holes rises 6 inches over 400 yards but the rest of us have to carry 6 layers of clothing on a beautiful day 'just in case' and we get all 4 seasons during the course of one round  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know I know, I guess I have to reserve the right to change my stance on battery trolleys when faced with taking a weeks clothes out for golf... but for the time being they're just a bit naff 


Oh I'd also ban tee's with string on them


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 2, 2018)

Compulsory wearing of white socks when wearing shorts.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			I would ban. 

Slow people. 
People who are late. 
Honour system. 
Jacket and tie presentations. 
*Flat fronted trousers.* 
Sock colour policyâ€™s. 
anybody above 28hcp on full length courses. 
Buggyâ€™s and trolleys in winter if the course is soggy. 
*Towels on belts.* 
Current tee system.
		
Click to expand...

1. What are these?
2. Agreed !!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

On reflection upon seeing other's posts, I would certainly ban outdated archaic dress code rules. e.g. must wear white socks, jackets and ties, no trainers in the clubhouse and all that rubbish.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



*Letting people play through causes tail backs throughout the course so it does hold up the course*.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see many people being surprised, but you are totally wrong.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I can't see many people being surprised, but you are totally wrong.
		
Click to expand...


Aye. 

Anyone with something more constructive can reply.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm speaking from personal experience of my own rounds though. I use a GPS but I get it out while still walking to my ball, so I would say it only adds about 5 seconds of time, totally less than 2 additional minutes to the round as a whole. I was taught etiquette by my dad when I first took up the game, and the one member of our group who took up the game late learned from the rest of us. Taking all that into account and reiterating what I said earlier - even on an empty course there is no chance the four of us get round in under 4 hours. I just don't see how it's possible.
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest that you read https://www.randa.org/RulesEquipment/Pace-of-Play/Overview

If you follow all the suggestions to cut out everything that contributes to slow play, your round will last significantly less than 4 hours on an empty course and will make everyone happier on a crowded course.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2018)

Ego's
Those that think that just because rules are long standing it makes them wrong. Just because you don't like them it doesnt make them wrong and you right.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Can I suggest that you read https://www.randa.org/RulesEquipment/Pace-of-Play/Overview

If you follow all the suggestions to cut out everything that contributes to slow play, your round will last significantly less than 4 hours on an empty course and will make everyone happier on a crowded course.
		
Click to expand...

I'm reading it now (the 'player behaviour' section as I assume you meant) and there is nothing revolutionary in there. I don't see anything that we are not doing already.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			That's already been done!
		
Click to expand...

It hasn't filtered through then.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 2, 2018)

Slab said:



			Oh I'd also ban tee's with string on them
		
Click to expand...

You can't ban them.  They are the easiest way to identify a complete nob at the outset before they ever say anything.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 2, 2018)

Itâ€™s threads like this that make me apprehensive about taking my game beyond the local par three course. 

Splitting hairs about 3.5 hours versus 4 hours, really? 18 holes of golf....4 people....30 minutes....thatâ€™s roughly an extra 25 seconds per person, per hole that is being quibbled about. 

I imagine that as a beginner or high handicapper thatâ€™s well within what is to be expected. If I lose a ball or have to take a second tee shot, or take 3 attempts to get out of a bunker, itâ€™s going to cost me more than 25 seconds....


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 2, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Itâ€™s threads like this that make me apprehensive about taking my game beyond the local par three course. 

Splitting hairs about 3.5 hours versus 4 hours, really? 18 holes of golf....4 people....30 minutes....thatâ€™s roughly an extra 25 seconds per person, per hole that is being quibbled about. 

I imagine that as a beginner or high handicapper thatâ€™s well within what is to be expected. If I lose a ball or have to take a second tee shot, or take 3 attempts to get out of a bunker, itâ€™s going to cost me more than 25 seconds....
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Bit like saying football should take 90 minutes because the allocated time. It never happens.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Itâ€™s threads like this that make me apprehensive about taking my game beyond the local par three course. 

Splitting hairs about 3.5 hours versus 4 hours, really? 18 holes of golf....4 people....30 minutes....thatâ€™s roughly an extra 25 seconds per person, per hole that is being quibbled about. 

I imagine that as a beginner or high handicapper thatâ€™s well within what is to be expected. If I lose a ball or have to take a second tee shot, or take 3 attempts to get out of a bunker, itâ€™s going to cost me more than 25 seconds....
		
Click to expand...

I just think some of the guys here have been low handicappers for so long that just can't remember what it's like for those of us who aren't great at the game. For four mid-high handicappers, four hours is about what it takes to play 18 holes. That's all really. It just does. If the course is very busy it could 4 and a half.

Don't worry about how long it takes you to go round when you do go out mate. As long as you wave people through so as not to hold anyone else up then you should be fine.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just think some of the guys here have been low handicappers for so long that just can't remember what it's like for those of us who aren't great at the game. For four mid-high handicappers, four hours is about what it takes to play 18 holes. That's all really. It just does. If the course is very busy it could 4 and a half.

Don't worry about how long it takes you to go round when you do go out mate. As long as you wave people through so as not to hold anyone else up then you should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I think itâ€™s more the ignorant assumption that all newcomers to the game have no clue. Iâ€™m terrible but I never loiter marking a scorecard on the green, am always ready to play when itâ€™s my turn and would always wave through if I thought I was holding anyone up (never happened / normally me waiting around to be waved through!)


----------



## hovis (Aug 2, 2018)

remote control trolleys.  its the way they walk along like "look at me, I have an remote trolley"   when 99%  of us think "what a dick"


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2018)

hovis said:



			remote control trolleys.  its the way they walk along like "look at me, I have an remote trolley"   when 99%  of us think "what a dick"
		
Click to expand...

Yey, that's me!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Yeah. I think itâ€™s more the ignorant assumption that all newcomers to the game have no clue. Iâ€™m terrible but I never loiter marking a scorecard on the green, am always ready to play when itâ€™s my turn and would always wave through if I thought I was holding anyone up (never happened / normally me waiting around to be waved through!)
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit.

Although I don't think handicap has a bearing on the pace of play as I know plenty of "deliberate" low handicap golfers who are slower than a week in the jail! 

On the flip side I know a 13 handicap golfer who runs round the course.


----------



## jusme (Aug 2, 2018)

It does actually anger me to hear people talk about 4 hour rounds being slow. They do as others have said fail to take various things into account. Higher handicaps will on most occasions be slower. Its simply a fact. Pointing out a personal experience that disproves this does not prove it is the norm. BTW I am a 15 cap and get round in well under 4 hours with the right people. 

I kinda feel sorry for high handicappers. I play in a group of 12 and at times am paired with 3 others who are 23, 24 and 26. I know this will be slower as they simply take more shots than others. More shots and everything involved in them takes time. That time accumulates. I would prefer 3-3.5 hours which I get a lot, but I know at times I'm in for 4-4.5. I don't want to put pressure on higher caps and try and encourage them not to feel rushed so I just accept that some rounds will be slower. 

I play with the same guys abroad and they often hate it as they feel rushed when they loose a little ground on those in front. 

You either accept most higher handicaps will take longer (they play more shots its simply logic) and stop moaning or take a view that no one above a certain cap should play golf. That view would have interesting consequences for golf. 

Saying I know low caps who play slow or high caps who are fast does not disprove a simple fact - a person playing more shots takes longer then fewer shots


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

Tommo21 said:



			A phone that costs how much.....
		
Click to expand...

I do have both phone and GPS, but currently have a HTC One M7 (Released in 2013) and pay Â£11 a month for my contract. I paid Â£100 for the phone.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 2, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I would ban order of play.
Who's ready goes
		
Click to expand...

 Have your club not introduced Ready Golf then? 

Mind you getting some people to play it is virtually impossible and getting some people to not play it at the wrong time is just as impossible.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			Im unsure if you are at it or not but i'll offer a response anyway.

There is absolutely no need for anyone to hole out for a 12, none at all. Pick your ball up and move on to the next hole and save everyone with and behind you some time.
		
Click to expand...

Not on one at all. I just can't see why people start a comp, have 1 blow up hole on say, the 12th, and people would want me to NR.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I also played with a chap last year who took an emergency call on the 5th hole and had to rush off because his wife had a serious medical problem. I wonder how he would have felt if mobiles were banned, he'd have not got that call and continued to play golf for another 3 hours, and who knows what might have happened.
		
Click to expand...

 The week my wife died they simply phoned the golf course and someone came out and found me to give me the message that she had gone in to hospital.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 2, 2018)

Smasher said:



			In answer to the OP, i'd ban people saying a GI 7i is really a 6i.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would agree because it has become a 5i now.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 2, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Not on one at all. I just can't see why people start a comp, have 1 blow up hole on say, the 12th, and people would want me to NR.
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s easier to NR. You arenâ€™t going to place in high in the comp and your overall score may be terrible. Your playing partners either will pity you, accept it or just be annoyed. 

If your rounds good but have a blow up hole, you can NR that hole before it gets stupid.  and still get a cut by scoring the rest of the holes as your NR or a recordered 12 will only count as a nett double for handicap purposes anyway. save everyoneâ€™s sanity.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm also for banning yardage and greens books.

I'd also limit pro caddies to carrying the bag and cleaning the clubs. I want the pro to win the tournament, and not lose it because someone else's caddy was better at giving advice.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just think some of the guys here have been low handicappers for so long that just can't remember what it's like for those of us who aren't great at the game. For four mid-high handicappers, four hours is about what it takes to play 18 holes. That's all really. It just does. If the course is very busy it could 4 and a half.

Don't worry about how long it takes you to go round when you do go out mate. As long as you wave people through so as not to hold anyone else up then you should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

that's not the case at all, i only took up the game in 2006 and started as a 24 handicap. still never took me over 4 hours to get round a course though


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Yes I would agree because it has become a 5i now.
		
Click to expand...

lol:thup:


----------



## shortgame (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I also played with a chap last year who took an emergency call on the 5th hole and had to rush off because his wife had a serious medical problem. I wonder how he would have felt if mobiles were banned, he'd have not got that call and continued to play golf for another 3 hours, and who knows what might have happened.
		
Click to expand...

Depends.
Was he on for a good round?


----------



## shortgame (Aug 2, 2018)

Exccessively fast players are just as much a menace as excessively slow players IMO


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm speaking from personal experience of my own rounds though. I use a GPS but I get it out while still walking to my ball, so I would say it only adds about 5 seconds of time, totally less than 2 additional minutes to the round as a whole. I was taught etiquette by my dad when I first took up the game, and the one member of our group who took up the game late learned from the rest of us. Taking all that into account and reiterating what I said earlier - even on an empty course there is no chance the four of us get round in under 4 hours. I just don't see how it's possible.
		
Click to expand...

it is very possible.  Our saturday mornring fourballs will often get round in 3 and half hours


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Don't really care what you believe, I'm telling you how it is. *We all play as quick as we can, to go any quicker I would feel like we're rushing and it would ruin the round for me.* At best I would say 3 hours 50 mins for us to complete the round, if we all play reasonably well. 

Exactly this, and of course we do let groups through if they've caught us up, which they may do if there's only two of them. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you are playing as quickly as you can but still cannot get round in under four hours, then members of your fourball are doing things that they needn't be doing and that are adding to the length of the round.  And too many groups I see on around my place just saunter about the place...chat chat chatting as if not a care in the world and oblivious to all.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



*Letting people play through causes tail backs throughout the course so it does hold up the course. *Saying that you are unable to play a 4 ball under 4 hours is really worrying for the game of golf. 

We played the second round of the CC on Sunday at a course just over 6300 yards, with the walks between holes to tees etc its a fraction over 5 miles in length approximately (think I'm being conservative here) and as a 3 ball we were 3 hours 30. That included holing everything out, looking for balls on a few holes, provisional balls on 2 of the last 3 holes by all of us and marking cards. One NR, one buffer with a cut on the score adjustment (9 down to a 6) and one 0.6 cut. There were two class 2 golfers and a class 3 golfer in the group.
		
Click to expand...

It can do - but not significantly if you do it properly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			I agree. Bit like saying football should take 90 minutes because the allocated time. It never happens.
		
Click to expand...

Problem in - the 4hr round at the start of a comp will almost inevitably turn into a 5hr+ round towards the end of the field.  We should all get used to playing at 3.5hr pace...for everyone else's sake.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

hovis said:



			remote control trolleys.  its the way they walk along like "look at me, I have an remote trolley"   when 99%  of us think "what a dick"
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes +5 on that one from me...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Problem in - the 4hr round at the start of a comp will almost inevitably turn into a 5hr+ round towards the end of the field.  We should all get used to playing at 3.5hr pace...for everyone else's sake.
		
Click to expand...

Why is the 4hr turning into 5hrs? Care to expand?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 2, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Problem in - *the 4hr round at the start of a comp* will almost inevitably turn into a 5hr+ round towards the end of the field.*  We should all get used to playing at 3.5hr pace...for everyone else's sake.*

Click to expand...

So everyone in the comp is wrong?


Some people like to take their time and some like to run round.

Who decides how long a round should take?

For me it's not the total length of time the round takes, it's the amount of time you spend waiting that annoys people.

For example, I played in a pro-am which took 5hrs 45m
The team were losing balls everywhere and every time I got to my ball, the group in front were clear. So no time spent waiting.
Other rounds I played in 4 hours and waited every shot.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is the 4hr turning into 5hrs? Care to expand?
		
Click to expand...

It's a function of how group's interact (it's a bit like congestion on a motorway).

It will be at its worst if tee times aren't sufficiently spaced ie less than 10 mins for either 3 or 4 balls is proven to exacerbate this.

Courses that have a lot of ball searching will also react worse in this regard group A looks for a ball on one hole, holding up group B behind even for a minute, and group B then have to look for one so they don't catch up when A accelerate into the space in front. Before you know it group B and everyone behind them are 1 minute adrift of the finished group's - and the process gets repeated.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 2, 2018)

bobmac said:



			So everyone in the comp is wrong?


Some people like to take their time and some like to run round.

Who decides how long a round should take?

For me it's not the total length of time the round takes, it's the amount of time you spend waiting that annoys people.

For example, I played in a pro-am which took 5hrs 45m
The team were losing balls everywhere and every time I got to my ball, the group in front were clear. So no time spent waiting.
Other rounds I played in 4 hours and waited every shot.
		
Click to expand...

So true... :thup:

Also, many courses simply play quicker, or slower, over and above the obvious factors such as walking between tees. There will never be a single 'Par' time for every course


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			It's a function of how group's interact (it's a bit like congestion on a motorway).

It will be at its worst if tee times aren't sufficiently spaced ie less than 10 mins for either 3 or 4 balls is proven to exacerbate this.

Courses that have a lot of ball searching will also react worse in this regard group A looks for a ball on one hole, holding up group B behind even for a minute, and group B then have to look for one so they don't catch up when A accelerate into the space in front. Before you know it group B and everyone behind them are 1 minute adrift of the finished group's - and the process gets repeated.
		
Click to expand...

So not slow play then, just things that can happen on any course in any comp.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

bobmac said:



			So everyone in the comp is wrong?


Some people like to take their time and some like to run round.

Who decides how long a round should take?

For me it's not the total length of time the round takes, it's the amount of time you spend waiting that annoys people.

For example, I played in a pro-am which took 5hrs 45m
The team were losing balls everywhere and every time I got to my ball, the group in front were clear. So no time spent waiting.
Other rounds I played in 4 hours and waited every shot.
		
Click to expand...

No place for commonsense on here Bob :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No place for commonsense on here Bob :thup:[/QUOTE

Yes there is, it's my thread 

Back to the op......

If a club has notoriously slow players, they should be banned from going out early in a comp. Put them out at the end.
Likewise fast players should go out first.

A bit like 3 cars on a single track road..... Ferrari out first, Ford second and the 3 wheeler out last.
Everyone is happy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd definitely ban alignment lines on golf balls, both by manufacturers or drawn on lines by players.

Its a complete joke how long it takes most players, professional and amateur, to line their ball up on the green. 

Just look at the green, put the ball down, pick up your marker, and hit the putt. Quit all the faffing over whether the ball is lined up 0.01mm off line.


----------



## Smasher (Aug 2, 2018)

Anyone that says a GI 7i is a 5i.......or a 5.5i


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m sure all these mentioning pace of play are either single figure golfers or been playing it for years.
Not everybody plays at the same pace or learns at the same rate.
Ours isnâ€™t a long course and a 4Ball can easily get round under 3.5hrs, but not everytime in every comp.
We turning into a game that goes against the saying â€œYou should learn to walk before you runâ€
		
Click to expand...

slowest golfer at my club is the lowest handicapper +2 , we have told him not to put his name with us anymore until he can speed up it is absolutely painful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			slowest golfer at my club is the lowest handicapper +2 , we have told him not to put his name with us anymore until he can speed up it is absolutely painful.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thereâ€™s a connection between his handicap and his pace of play?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You can't ban them.  They are the easiest way to identify a complete nob at the outset before they ever say anything.
		
Click to expand...

Quality.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Aug 2, 2018)

My club has a sign on 3 of the holes, 2 front and one back 9 just to say how long it should have taken a 4 ball to reach that stage to try encourage pace of play to be thought about


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe thereâ€™s a connection between his handicap and his pace of play?
		
Click to expand...

so all slow players should be + cappers????

He is one of the best golfers I know. A really likeable lad we get on really well considering the age gap (37yrs) .
But when he puts his Nick Faldo head on he is painfully slow.
PSR , yardage check, check again. 
the worst is his lining the putt up itâ€™s just ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			so all slow players should be + cappers????

He is one of the best golfers I know. A really likeable lad we get on really well considering the age gap (37yrs) .
But when he puts his Nick Faldo head on he is painfully slow.
PSR , yardage check, check again. 
the worst is his lining the putt up itâ€™s just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Were did I say all slow players should be + cappers? maybe for HIM itâ€™s a natural pace for HIM to play at that level, do any of us have the right to make him change and possibly risk his enjoyment of the game?

Once again though nobody can define slow play with one cap fits all.

We all walk at a different pace, some have no psr. etc etc

Slow play for me is more about ignorance of rules and bad etiquette.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So not slow play then, just things that can happen on any course in any comp.
		
Click to expand...

In my view I would agree -It's a cause of longer rounds than would otherwise be necessary.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Were did I say all slow players should be + cappers? maybe for HIM itâ€™s a natural pace for HIM to play at that level, do any of us have the right to make him change and possibly risk his enjoyment of the game?

Once again though nobody can define slow play with one cap fits all.

We all walk at a different pace, some have no psr. etc etc

Slow play for me is more about ignorance of rules and bad etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

Does he have the right to risk the majority of the fields enjoyment by his deliberate slow play? It has to be looked at both ways.

I suspect that the majority of the field would wish to finish in sub 4 hours.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Were did I say all slow players should be + cappers? maybe for HIM itâ€™s a natural pace for HIM to play at that level, do any of us have the right to make him change and possibly risk his enjoyment of the game?

Once again though nobody can define slow play with one cap fits all.

We all walk at a different pace, some have no psr. etc etc

Slow play for me is more about ignorance of rules and bad etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

Id say he'd be more maticulous then anything considering he gives the course 2 shots. There is a reason why he plays off +2 and it ain't cos he's going round like Usain Bolt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Does he have the right to risk the majority of the fields enjoyment by his deliberate slow play? It has to be looked at both ways.

I suspect that the majority of the field would wish to finish in sub 4 hours.
		
Click to expand...

The poster who mentioned heâ€™s the slowest in the Club didnâ€™t state a time, maybe this guy finished in 3hr 59 min and normally they go round in 3:30.
Itâ€™s you thatâ€™s putting a 4hr stamp on it.

Maybe he could be asked to tee off late, but I certainly donâ€™t think he should be asked to change his ways at that level.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 3, 2018)

With all the stuff wanting to be banned, iâ€™m amazed people still play and enjoy golf!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			With all the stuff wanting to be banned, iâ€™m amazed people still play and enjoy golf!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced they do! I think they certainly enjoy moaning about it though. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not convinced they do! I think they certainly enjoy moaning about it though. &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Yes but how long are they moaning about it for? Is it slow moaning or just quick fire moaning? 

Moanings killing golf.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2018)

Pink tees &#128540;


----------



## chris3081 (Aug 3, 2018)

Everyone should be allowed to enjoy their round without being rushed, but likewise faster players shouldnâ€™t have to ask to be let through. Slow players need to be politely reminded they should be more aware of others


----------



## hors limite (Aug 3, 2018)

Players that aren't  ready to play. The putting green is the worst. The culprit twitches as if suddenly returning to consciousness when he suddenly realises that we are all waiting for him. It is only then that he starts to prowl around assessing the line from all possible angles while your own thoughts turn quietly to cattle prods.


----------



## Capella (Aug 3, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I'd definitely ban alignment lines on golf balls, both by manufacturers or drawn on lines by players.

Its a complete joke how long it takes most players, professional and amateur, to line their ball up on the green. 

Just look at the green, put the ball down, pick up your marker, and hit the putt. Quit all the faffing over whether the ball is lined up 0.01mm off line.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is not the line on the ball, though, but players idling around instead of preparing their own putts while others are doing the same. I do use an alignment line, but my ball is usually lined up and ready to go by the time it is my time to putt. The only exception is when I am in somebody elses putt line or direct line of sight, in which case it might take me another 5 to 10 seconds to squat down and line it up. But even without the line I'd probably squat down behind the ball anyway, because I find it easier to see the break that way.


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'd ban smoking on the course, sorry I know this caused a lot of excited people on a previous thread. But the amount of butts on the course is disgusting as is playing with someone who's smoking and the wind blows it right in your face.

Linked to the above, ban people who litter. I don't understand it, it's just not acceptable. Put it in a bin or in your bag not on in the rough.

If there's a right of way over the course, ban the bloody idiots that slowly meander up the fairway oblivious to the fact you are about to tee off.

Ban people who regularly don't repair pitch mark, replace divots and rake bunkers. So simple to do but can make the course look awful.

Ban people who don't let groups through, or say that a single  has no standing on the course so continue to hold them up. It may come down to ego again and don't like to think someone is playing quicker or better. But so annoying.

A bit more controversial perhaps. But I would ban buggies, unless required because of a physical limitation. A lot of talk of pace of play, but can't help feel that we get congestion when 1/10 of the field are driving to their ball 5 times faster than everyone else. For most people they are not needed so get out and walk and get some exercise.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 3, 2018)

I know a vast amount of teaching pros, who insist on pre shot routines, checking putts from all angles etc....those being taught believe this is the way to play and take it onto the course....which slows everything down!

Also I play in a Roll up, usually 4 balls and the rule is everything MUST be holed even if you chip to 6 inches, you've got to hole!! ARRRGGHGHHHHH


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 3, 2018)

I am also no fan of "rolling the ball back" especially the diminished returns idea that someone had.

I have a fast swing and hit the ball a long way, this can be advantageous. Conversely if I am slightly out I can hit the ball a long way in the wrong way which is definitely disadvantageous as I can lose a ball where someone who hits the ball softer may not.

It's the thing I love about golf and sport in general. There are multiple ways to play and to win. To change the equipment which removes one of those ways dilutes the game in my opinion. The comparative style of players is great to watch and play in. I'd love to see matches of say DJ v Luke Donald. Rather than a Ryder Cup full of Luke Donalds.

It's like the broadsword vs a Rapier both are deadly, both can win a fight but totally different style. Let's not change that


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just think some of the guys here have been low handicappers for so long that just can't remember what it's like for those of us who aren't great at the game. For four mid-high handicappers, four hours is about what it takes to play 18 holes. That's all really. It just does. If the course is very busy it could 4 and a half.

Don't worry about how long it takes you to go round when you do go out mate. As long as you wave people through so as not to hold anyone else up then you should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Whenever I set out to play golf, I always always for 4 hours minimum for the round itself. 

I've just done some random maths which I think only emphasises this point, but I'm willing to be shot down if people think I'm wrong.

4 hours = 240 minutes. 18 holes in 240 minutes = 13 minutes per hole.

My home course is 6619 yards long = 3.8 miles. The average walking speed of a human is 3.1 mph. Therefore, to just walk the course alone it would take 1.22 hours to just walk the course (ignoring elevation change etc for the sake of argument).

4 hours - 1.22 hours = 2.78 hours for 4 players to do 'golf stuff only' for 18 holes.

2.78 hours = 166.8 minutes for 18 holes. This is equal to 9.26 minutes per hole for all 4 golfers to hit shots, this includes practice swings, PSR, actively looking for balls (which wasn't included in the walking part of this maths). 

9.26 minutes per hole = 2.32 minutes per person per hole for golf stuff only.

In my opinion, there isn't anything wrong with that. Just like many others here, I would feel rushed if we took less than 4 hours as a 4 ball. Either that, or we all played so well that nothing went wrong and we all scored 40 points. The only time I ever think of getting around in under 4 hours is of theres only 2 or maybe 3 of us.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Ndw7 said:



			Absolutely. Whenever I set out to play golf, I always always for 4 hours minimum for the round itself. 

I've just done some random maths which I think only emphasises this point, but I'm willing to be shot down if people think I'm wrong.

4 hours = 240 minutes. 18 holes in 240 minutes = 13 minutes per hole.

My home course is 6619 yards long = 3.8 miles. The average walking speed of a human is 3.1 mph. Therefore, to just walk the course alone it would take 1.22 hours to just walk the course (ignoring elevation change etc for the sake of argument).

4 hours - 1.22 hours = 2.78 hours for 4 players to do 'golf stuff only' for 18 holes.

2.78 hours = 166.8 minutes for 18 holes. This is equal to 9.26 minutes per hole for all 4 golfers to hit shots, this includes practice swings, PSR, actively looking for balls (which wasn't included in the walking part of this maths). 

9.26 minutes per hole = 2.32 minutes per person per hole for golf stuff only.

In my opinion, there isn't anything wrong with that. Just like many others here, I would feel rushed if we took less than 4 hours as a 4 ball. Either that, or we all played so well that nothing went wrong and we all scored 40 points. The only time I ever think of getting around in under 4 hours is of theres only 2 or maybe 3 of us.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. For four players I would expect around 4 hours, for a three-ball around 3hr 40 or 45, and for a two-ball around 3 hr 30, could be quicker or slower depending on how well you both play though.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly. For four players I would expect around 4 hours, for a three-ball around 3hr 40 or 45, and for a two-ball around 3 hr 30, could be quicker or slower depending on how well you both play though.
		
Click to expand...

but his course again is 1000 yards longer than yours, so would expect it to take a bit longer


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

Folk playing a round of golf with and average walking speed of less than 1mph.
4 hours = 4 miles

Slow play is killing golf.
The only other aspect to consider is 12 hole rounds/courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Folk playing a round of golf with and average walking speed of less than 1mph.
4 hours = 4 miles

Slow play is killing golf.
The only other aspect to consider is 12 hole rounds/courses.
		
Click to expand...

Slow play isnâ€™t killing golf because golf isnâ€™t dying - cost is one of the biggest reasons for people leaving or not taking up golf.

Slow play isnâ€™t great but itâ€™s not a major reason why people stopping playing golf


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 3, 2018)

BAN:
1. poker chip markers
2. searching for a tee for longer than 10 seconds
3. Truvis balls
4. Volvik vivid balls ( pink especially )
5. Tight fitting shirts on people with beer guts
6. removing gloves - if a glove is worn on the first tee you canâ€™t take it off again           until putting out on the 18th. Thus saving time on each green and following tee.
7. Ignorance of the rules. - 3 yearly exam where you gain a rules passport required to be shown before playing.


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Folk playing a round of golf with and average walking speed of less than 1mph.
4 hours = 4 miles

Slow play is killing golf.
The only other aspect to consider is 12 hole rounds/courses.
		
Click to expand...

I wear a GPS watch that displays total walking distance. On our course (6709 yards) when playing a 3 ball measures on average 6.7 miles, on my own average about 5.8 miles.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly. For four players I would expect around 4 hours, for a three-ball around 3hr 40 or 45, and *for a two-ball around 3 hr 30,* could be quicker or slower depending on how well you both play though.
		
Click to expand...

If you expect 3 hours 30 for a two ball you're either the cause of the problem or you're on the wind up.  Should be 3 hours tops with a clear run.

The Haste in your golf club obviously doesn't refer to pace of play.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 3, 2018)

I reckon 4 hours for a 4 ball is about right, but 4 ball golf should be banned at peak times. 
3.30 for a 2 ball is madness!! The biggest issue i see is being not ready to play. Either on the tee or even worse. Walking to each ball in turn witnessing the shot @ then repeating. Just walk to your own ball ffs


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			I am also no fan of "rolling the ball back" especially the diminished returns idea that someone had.

I have a fast swing and hit the ball a long way, this can be advantageous. Conversely if I am slightly out I can hit the ball a long way in the wrong way which is definitely disadvantageous as I can lose a ball where someone who hits the ball softer may not.

It's the thing I love about golf and sport in general. There are multiple ways to play and to win. To change the equipment which removes one of those ways dilutes the game in my opinion. The comparative style of players is great to watch and play in. I'd love to see matches of say DJ v Luke Donald. Rather than a Ryder Cup full of Luke Donalds.

It's like the broadsword vs a Rapier both are deadly, both can win a fight but totally different style. Let's not change that
		
Click to expand...

There'd still be different ways to play & win if the ball was rolled back.  The big difference would be the number of courses that became much better challenges again.  The relentless march of technology is not doing the courses any favours in the long term in my opinion.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you expect 3 hours 30 for a two ball you're either the cause of the problem or you're on the wind up.  Should be 3 hours tops with a clear run.

The Haste in your golf club obviously doesn't refer to pace of play. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have said 3h20 to be fair. I rarely ever play in a two ball these days anyway, there's usually at least 3 if not 4 of us out. It's obviously variable anyway by a number of factors we've already mentioned.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 3, 2018)

therod said:



			I reckon 4 hours for a 4 ball is about right, but 4 ball golf should be banned at peak times. 
*3.30 for a 2 ball is madness!!* The biggest issue i see is being not ready to play. Either on the tee or even worse. Walking to each ball in turn witnessing the shot @ then repeating. Just walk to your own ball ffs
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!

I played in the knockout stages of the Eden tournament at St Andrews a couple of years ago, we were 1st match out. All square after 18 so went back to the 1st tee. I looked at the clock on the tee, 2hr20 for a competitive 2 ball. We were not rushing, we just got on with it.


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2018)

Changing in car park. Shorts on men. Loudmouth trousers. Par threes over 200 yards.Two shots on a hole.

That will do for now.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Two shots on a hole.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with an 8 for 1  :angry:


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			There'd still be different ways to play & win if the ball was rolled back.  The big difference would be the number of courses that became much better challenges again.  The relentless march of technology is not doing the courses any favours in the long term in my opinion.[/QUOTE

GM did an article not long ago, average distances for amateur golfers have not increased in line with the pro game. Distances have increased in the pro game due to many factors. Better understanding and commitment to strength and fitness, even diet. Plus with trackman and other tech like that, pros can find out with stats the optimal make up of their clubs.

Plus a lot to do with it is the courses themselves and course set up. There was a PGA tour event this year on a course a little of 6000 yards, the winner was not very low. The problem is courses with massive fairways so there is little risk to the big hitter being off target.

For me, because I am not as consistent as the pros, I often hit irons of the tee because the driver will bring trouble into play.

What I wasn't a fan of especially was the diminishing returns, so essentially my advantage of long distance is rubbed out. If my 50 yard advantage is not only a 10 yard advantage it makes a big difference. I'm long but not consistent so a ball like that gives the guy with the slower swing speed and more consistent swing the advantage.

Whereas before it could be a match up between consistency but short and inconsistency and long, but with the potential ability to shoot lower which can make for great matches. If the ball doesn't do that any more then everyone will learn to swing at 80 mph which is dull
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Nothing wrong with an 8 for 1  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Even better when it is 5 for 4.  Great fun for winding up a low handicapper. &#128522;


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 3, 2018)

Ross61 said:



			6. removing gloves - if a glove is worn on the first tee you canâ€™t take it off again           until putting out on the 18th. Thus saving time on each green and following tee.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of nonsense.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			Pink tees &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a random one !


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I know a vast amount of teaching pros, who insist on pre shot routines, checking putts from all angles etc....those being taught believe this is the way to play and take it onto the course....which slows everything down!

Also I play in a Roll up, usually 4 balls and the rule is everything MUST be holed even if you chip to 6 inches, you've got to hole!! ARRRGGHGHHHHH
		
Click to expand...

Seen 'em missed, mainly by me. It's the whole point of the game isn't it????? Get it holed. If it's so bloomin' easy it will only take a second. Ooo another lip out. 7 for nowt. LOL


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Folk playing a round of golf with and average walking speed of less than 1mph.
4 hours = 4 miles

Slow play is killing golf.
The only other aspect to consider is 12 hole rounds/courses.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea. Only make them 16 holes. Less to look after, cheaper subs, and a range could be built that would bring in money. Even cheaper subs!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Nothing wrong with an 8 for 1  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes there is!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ndw7 said:



			Absolutely. Whenever I set out to play golf, I always always for 4 hours minimum for the round itself. 

I've just done some random maths which I think only emphasises this point, but I'm willing to be shot down if people think I'm wrong.

4 hours = 240 minutes. 18 holes in 240 minutes = 13 minutes per hole.

My home course is 6619 yards long = 3.8 miles. The average walking speed of a human is 3.1 mph. Therefore, to just walk the course alone it would take 1.22 hours to just walk the course (ignoring elevation change etc for the sake of argument).

4 hours - 1.22 hours = 2.78 hours for 4 players to do 'golf stuff only' for 18 holes.

2.78 hours = 166.8 minutes for 18 holes. This is equal to 9.26 minutes per hole for all 4 golfers to hit shots, this includes practice swings, PSR, actively looking for balls (which wasn't included in the walking part of this maths). 

9.26 minutes per hole = 2.32 minutes per person per hole for golf stuff only.

In my opinion, there isn't anything wrong with that. Just like many others here, I would feel rushed if we took less than 4 hours as a 4 ball. Either that, or we all played so well that nothing went wrong and we all scored 40 points. The only time I ever think of getting around in under 4 hours is of theres only 2 or maybe 3 of us.
		
Click to expand...

The time to cover the distance isnâ€™t the biggest problem, time gets added on as others have said by the irresponsible or trivial stuff, ie, trolleys and bags in the wrong place, marking the card on the green, everybody searching for one ball rather than playing their own then helping, people not helping on the tee by respectfully watching were their pp ball may of ended up, etc etc.
Nobody purposely walks slower than their natural pace on a golf course.
All our comps are 4Ball and regardless of format 95% are finished in well under 4hrs, the odd exception is when someone in a group has had a mare or problem and may come in slightly over 4hrs.


----------



## Big_G (Aug 3, 2018)

Electric Trollies for anyone under the age of 60


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The time to cover the distance isnâ€™t the biggest problem, time gets added on as others have said by the irresponsible or trivial stuff, ie, trolleys and bags in the wrong place, marking the card on the green, everybody searching for one ball rather than playing their own then helping, people not helping on the tee by respectfully watching were their pp ball may of ended up, etc etc.
Nobody purposely walks slower than their natural pace on a golf course.
All our comps are 4Ball and regardless of format 95% are finished in well under 4hrs, the odd exception is when someone in a group has had a mare or problem and may come in slightly over 4hrs.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. That wasn't the point I was trying to make. I was trying to say that in my opinion, it is perfectly possible for a 4 ball to play a round at 4 hours and that it may not mean that anyone has been doing things they shouldn't have been doing to slow play up.


----------



## Junior (Aug 3, 2018)

Grumpy people complaining about everything.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ndw7 said:



			Hi mate. That wasn't the point I was trying to make. I was trying to say that in my opinion, it is perfectly possible for a 4 ball to play a round at 4 hours and that it may not mean that anyone has been doing things they shouldn't have been doing to slow play up.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, I was backing the point up that the actual playing isnâ€™t the issue.


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know mate, I was backing the point up that the actual playing isnâ€™t the issue.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ok sorry! It's one of them days already


----------



## User20205 (Aug 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			What a load of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

. Yep, putting with a glove on is wrong....especially a black one !!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 3, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Seen 'em missed, mainly by me. It's the whole point of the game isn't it????? Get it holed. If it's so bloomin' easy it will only take a second. Ooo another lip out. 7 for nowt. LOL
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it is the aim of the game, but in a friendly weekend knock its not necessary. Even worse when all 4 are in a comp and having to hole out EVERYTHING!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Were did I say all slow players should be + cappers? maybe for HIM itâ€™s a natural pace for HIM to play at that level, do any of us have the right to make him change and possibly risk his enjoyment of the game?

Once again though nobody can define slow play with one cap fits all.

We all walk at a different pace, some have no psr. etc etc

Slow play for me is more about ignorance of rules and bad etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is the members are refusing to play with him as his slow play is affecting THEIR game.

He might be enjoying it but everybody else isnâ€™t.

He is going to have nobody to play with soon.

Thats not good for him or the club.

I am not really bothered to much about slow players but this lad is extreme.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			The problem is the members are refusing to play with him as his slow play is affecting THEIR game.

He might be enjoying it but everybody else isnâ€™t.

He is going to have nobody to play with soon.

Thats not good for him or the club.

I am not really bothered to much about slow players but this lad is extreme.
		
Click to expand...

How much time is he adding to a round in a comp?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How much time is he adding to a round in a comp?
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter? If his group are losing ground on the one in front, the other players get uncomfortable. Yrp, they could call the lot behind through, but this soon wears thin.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 3, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Agreed it is the aim of the game, but in a friendly weekend knock its not necessary. Even worse when all 4 are in a comp and having to hole out EVERYTHING!!
		
Click to expand...

In a fiddle I sometimes play in they used to allow tap in gimmies.  Problem is it got abused and some started giving each other longer and longer putts so now everyone has to hole out to score


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think you're understanding me, and you're certainly not explaining yourself at all. For us to get round in 3.5 hours we'd have to practically run to every ball, have no practise swing and hit it without thinking. At which point I would feel like I'm rushing and make a total hash of it, adding about 20 shots to my score and negating any time saved anyway. It's impossible for a four ball to get round in 3.5 hours and actually enjoy it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? our Sunday 4 ball(s) get round in under 4 hours including a 10 minute stop at the halfway hut.  BTW the average player age would be circa 60.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Does it matter? If his group are losing ground on the one in front, the other players get uncomfortable. Yrp, they could call the lot behind through, but this soon wears thin.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if without him and someone else they get round in 3hrs 20 and with him 3hrs 40, then he undoubtably slows them down, but 3hrs 40 is not slow for a 4 Ball.
Slow play is relative to the individual and course conditions. 
Hence why itâ€™s more about educating someone than simply labelling them as slow.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

With all these super fast and considerate players on the forum I can't quite figure out why every forum meet seems to take at least 4.5 hours (and more in some cases). Baffling really.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			With all these super fast and considerate players on the forum I can't quite figure out why every forum meet seems to take at least 4.5 hours (and more in some cases). Baffling really.....
		
Click to expand...

Because no one recognises themselves as slow, just like our average drive is based on the one time it went over 300yds downhill, wind assisted, they once went round in a 4 Ball in a medal in 2hrs 59mins


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Because no one recognises themselves as slow, just like our average drive is based on the one time it went over 300yds downhill, wind assisted, they once went round in a 4 Ball in a medal in 2hrs 59mins 

Click to expand...

Sounds about right &#128521;


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			With all these super fast and considerate players on the forum I can't quite figure out why every forum meet seems to take at least 4.5 hours (and more in some cases). Baffling really.....
		
Click to expand...

none of the meets ive been to took over 4 and a half hours... must just be down there 

even back tee's around Blairgowrie V's HDIDO was under 4


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			none of the meets ive been to took over 4 and a half hours... must just be down there 

even back tee's around Blairgowrie V's HDIDO was under 4
		
Click to expand...

Very odd. Because it was 4.5hrs at West Lancs when the Scottish contingent came down to play.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Very odd. Because it was 4.5hrs at West Lancs when the Scottish contingent came down to play.
		
Click to expand...

which Scottish contingent was that then?

even  was it 3 Scots holding it up then?:rofl::rofl:

Even Craws meets at Mach doons didn't take 4 hours and there is a serious amount of walking between greens and tee's


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			which Scottish contingent was that then?
		
Click to expand...

Craw, Digger, Val etc (I think, was a few years ago)


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			which Scottish contingent was that then?
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs that was under water and needed 3 mile detours round the puddles. Plus I spent 90% of the round ensuring I was never in Stuart C's shanking line after he tried to kill me early doors. 

Weather Lancs goes down as the worst welcome I've ever experienced in golf. 

Hopefully Gavin has changed that as he was great at The Carrick.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Craw, Digger, Val etc (I think, was a few years ago)
		
Click to expand...

So you are saying it was 3 Scots holding it up then, not all the locals?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			none of the meets ive been to took over 4 and a half hours... must just be down there 

even back tee's around Blairgowrie V's HDIDO was under 4
		
Click to expand...

It was a long slow round on the Bracken for the Woodhall meet a few years ago and I was behind you


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It was a long slow round on the Bracken for the Woodhall meet a few years ago and I was behind you    

Click to expand...

Trolling as usual, we were last out


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Trolling as usual, we were last out
		
Click to expand...

No you certainly were not! You may have been on the 2nd day on the Hotchkin but I was definitely behind you on day 1.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			So you are saying it was 3 Scots holding it up then, not all the locals?
		
Click to expand...

There were plenty of Scots and plenty of English. Some decent banter and no one moaned about pace. Seems to be an internet phenomenon.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			West Lancs that was under water and needed 3 mile detours round the puddles. Plus I spent 90% of the round ensuring I was never in Stuart C's shanking line after he tried to kill me early doors. 

Weather Lancs goes down as the worst welcome I've ever experienced in golf. 

Hopefully Gavin has changed that as he was great at The Carrick.
		
Click to expand...

Played it a few times since and it's a lot better. It went from being the worst "top" course I'd played, to top 3. Love the place now. Still beats me up though.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 3, 2018)

There does appear to be a bit of a England/Scotland divide here. May be rose tinted specs but I am sure that all of the rounds for the England V Scotland matches were pretty quick (except the last couple of holes with the famous 8 ball). That may have been the course or the format though. Most of the other rounds I have been on have been over 4.5 hours. First ever GM organised meet was at the Belfry and the Brabazon round was over 5 hours. Part of that I will have to put down to GM as there was no handicap restrictions on entering (think there should have been for the Brabazon at the time) and there was no way I should have been playing that course off a 27 handicap that I did not often play to (and I was not even the worst in my 4 ball let alone the whole group)  Had very slow rounds at Help for Heroes days, Old Farts v Whippersnappers and quite a few others. Not sure that everyone practices what they preach because I am pretty certain that I have very rarely been to a forum event where people are getting around in 3.5 hours or so.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 3, 2018)

Most Forum meets I've been to that are played in 4balls have taken around 4.5 hours, especially when there's been a lot us like H4H. But for me the pace of play on these occasions is irrelevant - it's more about the day itself that counts, and then enjoying playing with and getting to know different people, and playing a top quality golf course.

But back at my own club, if I'm in a 2 ball we're usually round in about 2.5 hours, a 3 ball between 3 and 3.5 hours, and a 4 ball between 3.5 - 4 hours.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Played it a few times since and it's a lot better. It went from being the worst "top" course I'd played, to top 3. Love the place now. Still beats me up though.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear.


----------



## chris3081 (Aug 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Changing in car park. Shorts on men. Loudmouth trousers. Par threes over 200 yards.Two shots on a hole.

That will do for now.

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s wrong with shorts itâ€™s 35 degrees ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User20205 (Aug 3, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Most Forum meets I've been to that are played in 4balls have taken around 4.5 hours, especially when there's been a lot us like H4H. But for me the pace of play on these occasions is irrelevant - it's more about the day itself that counts, and then enjoying playing with and getting to know different people, and playing a top quality golf course.

But back at my own club, if I'm in a 2 ball we're usually round in about 2.5 hours, a 3 ball between 3 and 3.5 hours, and a 4 ball between 3.5 - 4 hours.
		
Click to expand...

HFH is a great case in point. Itâ€™s because a load of choppers rock up, have never seen heather before and are desperate to win a major ðŸ¤£ any field full of four balls is gonna be slow.. especially if some have a â€˜golfing obsessionâ€™ ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			West Lancs that was under water and needed 3 mile detours round the puddles. Plus I spent 90% of the round ensuring I was never in Stuart C's shanking line after he tried to kill me early doors. 

Weather Lancs goes down as the worst welcome I've ever experienced in golf. 

Hopefully Gavin has changed that as he was great at The Carrick.
		
Click to expand...

My last experience of West Lancs was night and day from that one, add to that it's a great track and miles better than what we experienced.


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Craw, Digger, Val etc (I think, was a few years ago)
		
Click to expand...

Me, Craw and Kenny came down.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Val said:



			Me, Craw and Kenny came down.
		
Click to expand...

How could I forget?? Oh that's right, it was minus 15 and I was wearing a T Shirt!!!! Never been as cold in my life &#128514;


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 3, 2018)

shortgame said:



			In a fiddle I sometimes play in they used to allow tap in gimmies.  Problem is it got abused and some started giving each other longer and longer putts so now everyone has to hole out to score
		
Click to expand...

We went to Putter grip gimmes, based on a standard putter grip and not a long counter balanced one. This seemed to work fine but was soon removed.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			We went to Putter grip gimmes, based on a standard putter grip and not a long counter balanced one. This seemed to work fine but was soon removed.
		
Click to expand...

That's weird. Why not just say a foot? Everyone knows what a foot is roughly, don't they?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's weird. Why not just say a foot? Everyone knows what a foot is roughly, don't they?
		
Click to expand...

My Mrs thinks a foot is about 6"


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's weird. Why not just say a foot? Everyone knows what a foot is roughly, don't they?
		
Click to expand...

You can measure with a putter grip. 

A Foot becomes a ft & half etc etc.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's weird. Why not just say a foot? Everyone knows what a foot is roughly, don't they?
		
Click to expand...

Open to abuse though isn't it and if people faff around measuring a foot or a putter grip or whatever then it's quicker to just knock the thing in the hole


----------



## shortgame (Aug 3, 2018)

therod said:



			HFH is a great case in point. Itâ€™s because a load of choppers rock up, have never seen heather before and are desperate to win a major ðŸ¤£ any field full of four balls is gonna be slow.. especially if some have a â€˜golfing obsessionâ€™ ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Wow - what a post!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			My Mrs thinks a foot is about 6"



Click to expand...


You're not alone


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Wow - what a post!
		
Click to expand...

He is right though. And I'm a chopper. It's taken way too seriously and it's painful sometimes. People seem to forget that these are supposed to benefit charity, not your trophy cabinet.

 Have fun, meet new people, stay over, get pissed, find a revolving dancefloor, dance like you're a teenager again and stare at the barmaids whilst eulogising about your youthful self. That's about it really.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			You can measure with a putter grip. 

A Foot becomes a ft & half etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

All putter grips aren't the same! :rofl:

Edit: Also, if you're taking the time to measure the putts with a grip you might as well just knock them in! Pretty much negates any time that would've been saved doesn't it? Haha.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			He is right though. And I'm a chopper. It's taken way too seriously and it's painful sometimes. People seem to forget that these are supposed to benefit charity, not your trophy cabinet.
		
Click to expand...

 yeah I guess some people make it more about them than the charity!



bluewolf said:



			Have fun, meet new people, stay over, get pissed, find a revolving dancefloor, dance like you're a teenager again and stare at the barmaids whilst eulogising about your youthful self. That's about it really.
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds more like it :thup:
:rofl:


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Aug 3, 2018)

So what this thread has informed me about the people who moan about slow play on here is that they are hypocrites and full of sh.........


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 3, 2018)

Courses that are obsessed with squeezing a full 18 in rather than making an excellent 9 holes.. and go round twice.. played a very tight course last week.. if you missed most greens you were on the next tee box.. one tee box teed over the last green you played!! Even shared a fAirway on 2 holes


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			All putter grips aren't the same! :rofl:

Edit: Also, if you're taking the time to measure the putts with a grip you might as well just knock them in! Pretty much negates any time that would've been saved doesn't it? Haha.
		
Click to expand...


Much closer in size than peoples eyes. 
If play A chips it close, and player b/c/d are already on the green. 1 goes to the flag to tend/remove it, they measure and its done. Player A in that time moves his trolley and doesn't need to bother rushing over to mark/make the putt stood on others lines. Alot quicker.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 3, 2018)

As a relative newbie the idea of giving putts seems a bit daft to me. I mean I know itâ€™s often the done thing but itâ€™s literally the entire point of the game to put the ball in the hole. 

Does it really save much time? If itâ€™s close enough to concede it without quibble how long can it really take to have them hole it? A few seconds?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 3, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			As a relative newbie the idea of giving putts seems a bit daft to me. I mean I know itâ€™s often the done thing but itâ€™s literally the entire point of the game to put the ball in the hole. 

Does it really save much time? If itâ€™s close enough to concede it without quibble how long can it really take to have them hole it? A few seconds?
		
Click to expand...

Depends who you are playing with. Seen plenty who will mark, clean, align, practice swing etc even over a 6 inch putt.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How much time is he adding to a round in a comp?
		
Click to expand...

he was leading in the CC first round.
we stayed in the same games second round and they finished 50 mins behind the game ahead of them.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			No you certainly were not! You may have been on the 2nd day on the Hotchkin but I was definitely behind you on day 1.
		
Click to expand...

really?? must have been the fact you lost so many holes on us it looked like we were last:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Aug 3, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Wow - what a post!
		
Click to expand...

 thank you :thup:


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			My Mrs thinks a foot is about 6"



Click to expand...

That reminds me of a slightly embarrassing moment once when I had 3 lady partners. I quipped "the trouble with you ladies is that you do not know what 6 inches is"


----------



## ademac (Aug 3, 2018)

therod said:



			HFH is a great case in point. Itâ€™s because a load of choppers rock up, have never seen heather before and are desperate to win a major ðŸ¤£ any field full of four balls is gonna be slow.. especially if some have a â€˜golfing obsessionâ€™ ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I hope I get to be in your group at HFH, you seem like great fun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

Golf gloves...marketing managers dream by exploiting fools.

If golf gloves are so great why don't folk wear two.


In 60 years I have yet to hear a decent defence of that question.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 3, 2018)

ademac said:



			I hope I get to be in your group at HFH, you seem like great fun.
		
Click to expand...

 I donâ€™t....,Iâ€™m hilarious check out the smileys 

Are you targeting the big one then ??


----------



## bobmac (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf gloves...marketing managers dream by exploiting fools.

If golf gloves are so great why don't folk wear two.


In 60 years I have yet to hear a decent defence of that question.
		
Click to expand...

The left hand holds the club, the right hand just guides it


----------



## User20205 (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf gloves...marketing managers dream by exploiting fools.

If golf gloves are so great why don't folk wear two.


In 60 years I have yet to hear a decent defence of that question.
		
Click to expand...

You get to look like Michael Jackson?


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf gloves...marketing managers dream by exploiting fools.

If golf gloves are so great why don't folk wear two.


In 60 years I have yet to hear a decent defence of that question.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t every tour player use a glove? Are they all just the victims of marketing hype or could it be that they actually do serve a useful purpose?


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

Never worn a glove... Never felt the need... 
Doing 'proper' manual type work my hands were as rough as old boots... 
Not sure how the desk jockeys get on with their smooth as silk hands...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Whatâ€™s wrong with shorts itâ€™s 35 degrees ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...





The case for the prosecution rests as no further questions need be asked.
This is what I had to put up with at 7.30 this morning...


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 3, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Doesnâ€™t every tour player use a glove? Are they all just the victims of marketing hype or could it be that they actually do serve a useful purpose?
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to a club pro only last week who told me he didnâ€™t wear a glove. He said there was no point, grips have improved immeasurably over the years. As for the tour pros I would wager that the majority have never even tried to play without one since they first took up the game and just followed everyone else.


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



View attachment 25304


The case for the prosecution rests as no further questions need be asked.
This is what I had to put up with at 7.30 this morning...
		
Click to expand...

Obviously The Zoo is a modern forward thinking club allowing those black socks &#128522;


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf gloves...marketing managers dream by exploiting fools.

If golf gloves are so great why don't folk wear two.


In 60 years I have yet to hear a decent defence of that question.
		
Click to expand...


I only wear one for the rain.   even then I hate it and cannot wait to take it off.    my grips work just fine without one.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



View attachment 25304


The case for the prosecution rests as no further questions need be asked.
This is what I had to put up with at 7.30 this morning...
		
Click to expand...

&#128584;&#128584;&#128584; get dressed in the dark? :rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			I only wear one for the rain.   even then I hate it and cannot wait to take it off.    my grips work just fine without one.
		
Click to expand...


The downside is that you may have to change grips more regularly...
Happy to live with that...
Cost of regular new gloves would be more I suspect...


----------



## ademac (Aug 3, 2018)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t....,Iâ€™m hilarious check out the smileys 

Are you targeting the big one then ??
		
Click to expand...

Lol no chance for me mate I fear!
I'm crap and a choker which is a terrible combo for winning! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The downside is that you may have to change grips more regularly...
Happy to live with that...
Cost of regular new gloves would be more I suspect...
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t wear a glove either. I sold my 2 year old set of irons with original grips ( roughly 150 rounds) on golfbidder and they were rated as good.


----------



## ademac (Aug 3, 2018)

I find a glove very useful, my hands seem to sweat far too much, think it may be a medical condition.
Plus it makes me look really cool.


----------



## jusme (Aug 3, 2018)

The only thing I would ban is those that moan on and on about things on internet forums


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 3, 2018)

Moaners, that's what I'd ban. 
Some people moan about anything, including the use of someone using their mobile! I mean, what's that all about, it's 2018, get over yourselves. 
If you want to be in peace, go sit in a library!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

Moaning about moaning...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2018)

Is it a sign of what a bunch of miserable buggers when a thread about banning and a thread about irritations are the most popular


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Have fun, meet new people, stay over, get pissed, find a revolving dancefloor, dance like you're a teenager again and stare at the barmaids whilst eulogising about your youthful self. That's about it really.
		
Click to expand...

Trainspotting!

You need that as a sigâ€™ (or whatever itâ€™s called)

Youâ€™ve always spoke sense mate.. A York reunion is needed!:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Trainspotting!

You need that as a sigâ€™ (or whatever itâ€™s called)

Youâ€™ve always spoke sense mate.. A York reunion is needed!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree mate. And this time we'll actually make it into York ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2018)

KenL said:



			I'd ban...

1. Smoking at all times on the course.
2. Allowing people to adjust their ball more than once on the green to line up their little line.  Let's just ban the use of a line.
3. People who lose the plot when they don't hit a wedge shot inside 6 feet.
4. People who still believe having male only clubs is acceptable.
5. Parking spaces for committee members.
6. Greens contour maps for the best players in the world.
7. People taking more than 30 seconds for any shot.
8. People who don't like juniors or seniors.
9. Bandits.
10. Cheats
etc. etc.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's me out of the game then ...................... for more than one reason!


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Par threes over 200 yards.Two shots on a hole.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re not going to like our 15th & 17th ðŸ˜³



Jacko_G said:



			West Lancs that was under water and needed 3 mile detours round the puddles. Plus I spent 90% of the round ensuring I was never in Stuart C's shanking line after he tried to kill me early doors. 

Weather Lancs goes down as the worst welcome I've ever experienced in
		
Click to expand...

Awful hospitality from the club before & after that day. 



bluewolf said:



			Played it a few times since and it's a lot better. It went from being the worst "top" course I'd played, to top 3. Love the place now. Still beats me up though.
		
Click to expand...

I need to get back up there then as I only have the memory of that day, which wasnâ€™t great, although I played the front 9 very well, in between pishing myself watching Craw duck & dive ðŸ˜œ



bluewolf said:



			How could I forget?? Oh that's right, it was minus 15 and I was wearing a T Shirt!!!! Never been as cold in my life ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m shivering just rethinking about it, cost me speeding ticket as well that day ðŸ˜¡



bluewolf said:



			Have fun, meet new people, stay over, get pissed, find a revolving dancefloor, dance like you're a teenager again and stare at the barmaids whilst eulogising about your youthful self. That's about it really.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a Trophy for getting pished the most before meets ðŸ¤” if so.......,


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

bobmac said:



			The left hand holds the club, the right hand just guides it
		
Click to expand...

Not if you are left handed. or corrie pawed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Doesnâ€™t every tour player use a glove? Are they all just the victims of marketing hype or could it be that they actually do serve a useful purpose?
		
Click to expand...

No, they get them free and are paid to endorse a glove.

The more intelligent ones do not wear one glove or even two.


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



View attachment 25304


The case for the prosecution rests as no further questions need be asked.
This is what I had to put up with at 7.30 this morning...
		
Click to expand...

 Just imagine if he was playing with Slasher Nash. Anyone that has played with PNWokingham will know why shorts should be banned.


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 3, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			And as a 4 ball it would have taken you?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what I was thinking. Surely an extra player would easily add 30 minutes over 18 holes. I understand the gripe with 5 hour rounds etc. But if people want to start grizzling about 4 hour rounds for 4 balls in a comp then they may as well take up darts.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not if you are left handed. or corrie pawed.
		
Click to expand...

Well, obviously. 



Doon frae Troon said:



			The more intelligent ones do not wear one glove or even two.
		
Click to expand...

I must be stupid then.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 4, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Well, obviously. 



I must be stupid then.
		
Click to expand...

Well I must be extremely stupid as last weekend my MacWets were an absolute God send.


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Well I must be extremely stupid as last weekend my MacWets were an absolute God send.
		
Click to expand...

And for reason last Sunday in the rain, I drove the ball much better with a pair of MacWets on than I did when it stopped and I reverted back to a single cabretta  glove &#129300;


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No, they get them free and are paid to endorse a glove.

The more intelligent ones do not wear one glove or even two.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that a contradiction? Turning down free money to put on a glove doesnâ€™t strike me as particularly intelligent.

I get that itâ€™s not like you canâ€™t play a round of golf without a glove. But I donâ€™t think itâ€™s linked to IQ.


----------



## IainP (Aug 4, 2018)

Haven't personally come across them but apparently "golf bluetooth speakers" are a thing now.
Expect they will divide opinion across the golfing community.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 4, 2018)

IainP said:



			Haven't personally come across them but apparently "golf bluetooth speakers" are a thing now.
Expect they will divide opinion across the golfing community.
		
Click to expand...

I read some American forums and Iâ€™ve seen numerous reference to beer and music whilst playing. 

Iâ€™m bad enough sober and silent.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf gloves...marketing managers dream by exploiting fools.

If golf gloves are so great why don't folk wear two.


In 60 years I have yet to hear a decent defence of that question.
		
Click to expand...

Buying one is expensive enough.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 4, 2018)

I only wear one glove during the summer so everybody in the know is aware that I am a golfer.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 5, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Trainspotting!

You need that as a sigâ€™ (or whatever itâ€™s called)

Youâ€™ve always spoke sense mate.. A York reunion is needed!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Roundabout stops included before going out and shooting 40 points ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 5, 2018)

Talking about Banned, what happened to The Gabby Cabby


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Talking about Banned, what happened to The Gabby Cabby 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ve been informed personally Sam so why ask openly, other than to stir things up in his â€˜permanentâ€™ absence, after all, youâ€™ve been there yourself, so why risk rocking your own boat!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Talking about Banned, what happened to The Gabby Cabby 

Click to expand...

Good point, I just noticed that he was missing in action, shame really as he was a breath of fresh air. 

What has happened to Cabby? Has he been binned permanently or just on another enforced vocation???


----------



## ademac (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Good point, I just noticed that he was missing in action, shame really as he was a breath of fresh air. 

What has happened to Cabby? Has he been binned permanently or just on another enforced vocation???
		
Click to expand...

Is a shame not to see cabby on here. I thought he had some very valid opinions and was a bit of a craic to be fair.
Hopefully he will be back soon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2018)

ademac said:



			Is a shame not to see cabby on here. I thought he had some very valid opinions and was a bit of a craic to be fair.
Hopefully he will be back soon.
		
Click to expand...

It looks like he has been removed permanently- looking at his posts they not in his name


----------



## ademac (Aug 5, 2018)

Thats a shame.


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2018)

ademac said:



			Thats a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd agree with the above.


----------

